# Mileage question



## Depressed Dervish (Sep 8, 2015)

I understand that in the USA I can claim 57.5 c per mile as expenses & that covers everything from the air in my tires to the gas in my tank.

Do I count every mile with a rider, or do I count every mile from the time I get the ping to the time I drop the rider off?

Can I claim the mileage when a rider cancels too?


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

You can claim anything you want -- so long as you can document it to the IRS' satisfaction if you are audited. Any and all business miles (except commuting) can be expensed for a mixed-use vehicle.

Uberlyft only provide the mileage while the pax is in the car. If you want to add travel to the pax, etc., then you need to record it yourself, either manually or via software.

http://www.irs.gov/taxtopics/tc510.html


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

It's simple. From the moment you get the request, preferably at home, until the app is turned off when you get home.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Depressed Dervish said:


> I understand that in the USA I can claim 57.5 c per mile as expenses & that covers everything from the air in my tires to the gas in my tank.
> 
> Do I count every mile with a rider, or do I count every mile from the time I get the ping to the time I drop the rider off?
> 
> Can I claim the mileage when a rider cancels too?


App on to app off, with or without pax.

Keep a daily log of odometer.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

use app mileIQ


----------



## makinthemagic (Oct 8, 2015)

Keep a log of your start and end mileage for each day you work. Dead miles between fares are deductible. I'd recommend tracking your daily start and end mileage rather than using Uber's mileage count of only your fares.


----------



## gmc (Aug 6, 2015)

Depressed Dervish said:


> I understand that in the USA I can claim 57.5 c per mile as expenses & that covers everything from the air in my tires to the gas in my tank.
> 
> Do I count every mile with a rider, or do I count every mile from the time I get the ping to the time I drop the rider off?
> 
> Can I claim the mileage when a rider cancels too?


I keep a simple log book with 
Date
Time on/off
Mileage begin/ends

And then I go an extra step but that's for my purpose only

# of rides 
How much 
Tolls
Fare
Net
For each ride this way I can always go back and check against the "uber math" lol
One page per driving day and just put it away


----------

